# Windsor Canadian Pheasant Contest Results in ND



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Interesting read



> Adams won a $500 Scheels gift certificate, a hunting jacket, a hunting duffle-bag, shooting glasses, a gun case, a t-shirt and hunting cap.
> 
> .......
> 
> ...


http://www.northlandoutdoors.com/index_ ... perty_id=6[/quote]


----------

